# Hair Chalk anyone?



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

I've seen some hair chalk around lately and am curious whether anyone's used it? They have interesting colors and it seems to be on par with the fun trend of dying ends or strands cool colors.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 21, 2012)

Ive also herd of them but never tried them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm wondering how pigmented they are and if brunettes or black hair will get much outta them.. with Halloween close by, I could get away with this at work for a week or so lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

VERY pigmented on brunettes but depends on the brand you get. Some hair chalk literally is chalk and it doesn't work. I received Color Rub while at CPNA in Atomic Green and the PR lady (I have to find her card to get her name since I'm so blanking on her name right now) put Fuchsia Flair (hot pink) one in my hair (which is black) and it just popped. I was getting complements on it left and right. It's $9 each or three for $25.

To apply spray your hair with hairspray, rub the Color Rub in then "seal" with hairspray again. Lasts hours.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

Ooo..nice! I was thinking purple and/or green for some fun.


----------



## DeZign AveNue (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow sounds great! Please let us know how yours turns out and where you purchase it. I know those with darker hair would appreciate the tips.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

Using some kind of color hair chalk is pretty popular. I know of two lines and saw both these items at Cosmoprof North America in Las Vegas this past July.

Hair Flairs Color Rub http://www.hairflairs.com/ ($9)

Hair Color Chalk http://www.haircolorchalk.com/ ($15.99)

RICKY'S NYC sells Hair Color Chalk for $10.

Which do I like more? Hair Flairs Color Rub. It's bigger, it's less money and it's very intense in color. I didn't get the intensity with Hair Color Chalk.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been wanting to try these but I already had pink (it's now teal) in my hair so it'd be overkill haha.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2012)

It comes in different colors. Maybe a purple would work nice with the pink?


----------



## DeZign AveNue (Oct 25, 2012)

So how long does the colour stay in your hair? Is it a one day thing? Or can the dye last a while?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2012)

It lasts about a day.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't buy the Hair Chox from Ulta.  It's not chalk, it's like a waxy crayon and didn't work at all.  I even tried rubbing it on my hand and it didn't show up.


----------



## Annelle (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using some kind of color hair chalk is pretty popular. I know of two lines and saw both these items at Cosmoprof North America in Las Vegas this past July.
> 
> ...


 Kevin Murphy brand sells their version, which is called Color Bug for $20.  They are coming out with a white version this December that can be used stand alone, or under other colors to make the other colors even brighter (this is especially if you have dark hair to begin with)  Color bug is water soluble, so it lasts until you get your hair wet (rain, pool, or shower)

The idea of hair chalk, is that it's kind of like eye shadow for your hair. It's a powder that sits on your hair, like eye shadow sits on your eyelids.  The idea, though, is that the chalk sticks to product, not your hair, so you need to apply the hair spray (or gel, or other product) to your hair first, because that stuff is made to stick to your hair, then the chalk sticks to the product, which in turn stays on your hair due to the product staying on your hair.  Then, just like hairspray, hair gel, or other hair product, once you wash it out, it's gone.


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 28, 2012)

You can just go to a craft store and get some soft pastels as long as you set it with a hair straightener They work just as well.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought some purple hair chalk from Sally Beauty Supply awhile ago. I can't remember the name, but it was like 6 dollars. My hair color is dirty blonde. I've been wanting to try something different, but not commit to something and this was perfect. Just slide it over your hair and ta-da. Purple! It fades really fast! But that was okay for me. Light purple was cute too and not too noticable. It's pretty much gone out of your hair before you even think about wanting to take a shower to wash it out.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2012)

It probably was Hair Flairs because their sister company Cosmoprof has it in stock as well.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 29, 2012)

Anastasia of Beverly Hill is coming out with "hair and brow powder" that is supposed to be released this month. Back in September they asked on Facebook if anyone was interested in trying the product for free and sending them a few pics and an email about our experience. The colors are teal, blue, neon green, hot pink, and purple. I chose pink and loved it so much! When I emailed them and told them how much I loved the product they sent me an entire set with all 5 colors for free!! They will be 12.50 each. The product was so easy to use and has gorgeous pigment I was really really happy with it. When I run out I definitely plan on purchasing. I have 3 little girls ages 8, 4, and 3 months and they had a blast with it too.


----------



## lih57 (Dec 27, 2012)

I ordered these for my daughter on November 3rd and still haven't received them.  If you decide to order, avoid HAIR CHALK TALK, they can't keep up with their orders.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lih57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered these for my daughter on November 3rd and still haven't received them.  If you decide to order, avoid HAIR CHALK TALK, they can't keep up with their orders.


 If you haven't already file a dispute with your credit card or bank card holder to get a refund.

For others, the company she used is not the companies I'm familiar with and posted originally. There are so many hair chalk companies out there and unfortunately there are some that are fly by night companies which she may have encountered.


----------



## Totem (Jan 18, 2013)

I just read about it in Latina Cosmo and they said to seal it with a flat iron and recommended 'water based' pastel chalk from any art supply store... like Shandi said.


----------



## Jennifer1222 (Feb 1, 2013)

I got some from Amazon and I love it. It's kind of a non-brand and it's cheap, I was skeptical at first but it turned out great. Amazon has plenty choice, but don't buy from international sellers.


----------



## page5 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer1222* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some from Amazon and I love it. It's kind of a non-brand and it's cheap, I was skeptical at first but it turned out great. Amazon has plenty choice, but don't buy from international sellers.


 Which seller? My daughter wants to put some streaks in her hair. TY


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 1, 2013)

I work at a store that sells art supplies, and you can use colored soft pastels as hair chalk. You just apply it like you would hair chalk and then seal with a flat iron. I think It might've cheaper that way, but I haven't purchased any yet, so well see if it is. But it's another option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msmelissa86 (Feb 20, 2013)

I also ordered from Hair Chalk Talk November 18 or so and haven't recieved my product!. I emailed them so many times too and no response! It was from a DealTicker voucher I bought and the company isnt responding to DealTickers emails either!!


----------



## dalsun (Mar 1, 2013)

It's fun for a temporary change.  I like that it washes out easily, unlike kool aid!  You have to use a highly pigmented one though or else it'll just look like colored powder.

I like this one: http://www.salonweb.com/hairchalk/hair-chalk.htm


----------



## Souly (Mar 1, 2013)

I recently reviewed Anastasia's hair powder. I used the purple one. I have super dark black hair and it showed up. I have it on in my avatar though it's probably hard to see. The color was gone in less than 2 hours. It's supposed to wash out but I had nothing left to wash.


----------



## vanityhaus (Mar 13, 2013)

soft pastels from a craft store work fine. I use chalk almost daily in the salon. the young pre-teen girls love it.


----------



## steefunjakes (Mar 13, 2013)

Ooo..nice! I was thinking dark blue and/or blue for some fun.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 13, 2013)

I think a pink or blue would be awesome, but sadly I don't think they'd look so good on my brunette/blonde ombre. I love when girls do the dip dye trend with hair chalk.


----------

